# long term rent



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 tell me how long it takes from finding a house to rent to moving in to it lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> can any 1 tell me how long it takes from finding a house to rent to moving in to it lane:


In which of the many countries you want to move to?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In Cyprus you need at least 2 mon ths rent in advance. Plus many landlords will require references.

Once you have fo unda place if it is empty at the time you can be in within a couple of days.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

ur quite funny u yes i landed on cyprus iam over in 4 weeks for 2 weeks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> ur quite funny u yes i landed on cyprus iam over in 4 weeks for 2 weeks



I think the problem francis is that you seem to rotate which country you want to move to. Yesterday it was Spain, before that it was Canada, Australia, cyprus again.... football coach, gardener, management...

Your questions apply to ALL the countries. If you dont have any savings to last you, then you need to have a job before you go to any of these places. The rental situation is more or less the same across europe.
Jobs are hard to come by. As I said to you in Spain, try and picture how difficult it would be for you and your family to move to Cornwall.... well to move to Europe it would be ten times harder! I'm not saying you shouldnt, I just think you should plan it more sensibly and at least decide where it is you want to live and what you want to do!

Jo xx


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think the problem francis is that you seem to rotate which country you want to move to. Yesterday it was Spain, before that it was Canada, Australia, cyprus again.... football coach, gardener, management...
> 
> Your questions apply to ALL the countries. If you dont have any savings to last you, then you need to have a job before you go to any of these places. The rental situation is more or less the same across europe.
> Jobs are hard to come by. As I said to you in Spain, try and picture how difficult it would be for you and your family to move to Cornwall.... well to move to Europe it would be ten times harder! I'm not saying you shouldnt, I just think you should plan it more sensibly and at least decide where it is you want to live and what you want to do!
> ...


i have money thats not problem all i done was put feelers out to see if there was anything out there i was in cyprus in april and my friends live there i went on the cyprus web site to ask the question and iam out there in 4 weeks lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> i have money thats not problem all i done was put feelers out to see if there was anything out there i was in cyprus in april and my friends live there i went on the cyprus web site to ask the question and iam out there in 4 weeks lane:


Franicis I hope you have a lot of money behind you because jobs are not easy to find here so you may need to live off your savings for some time.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Franicis I hope you have a lot of money behind you because jobs are not easy to find here so you may need to live off your savings for some time.


i do thanks for asking lane:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

francisbl.

Why do I get the feeling you are taking the p..s!! Your english varies from quite good to very broken!! I wonder if you are for real!!


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Chica said:


> francisbl.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling you are taking the p..s!! Your english varies from quite good to very broken!! I wonder if you are for real!!


y is it broken dont u think i would have better things to do people keep worrying wot iam doing iam asking question like every 1 else u dont have reply do u lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, I dont want to fall out with you. I want to help you. You're obviously not happy with the UK and who can blame you. You wanna leave, live somewhere hot and sunny aqnd without the nanny state breathing down your neck. I suspect you dont have alot of money, so you need to find a country thats fairly cheap and where you'll have a good chance of getting work. You're obviously not a proffessional (thats not an insult, its an observation!), so you need to find something that you can do, build up and graft at!?

Your timing aint good, what with the recession hitting everywhere! Anything other than Europe is gonna require visa and grief, so yes, with all your questions you've narrowed it down to Cyprus or Spain! Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe and there are a lot of manual workers out of work, so maybe Cyprus is the better choice for now??

You need to work out, how much money you have, how much its gonna cost you to relocate, how much you can afford to pay in rent and how long you can last without finding work. The question then would be, how long is it gonna take you to set yourself up to earn enough moeny to pay your way - right???

Jo xxxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem is that all of the jobs that you say you have experience of are in short supply to say the very least.
As I have t old you already many times, unemployments is rising here too although the opinion is that it will not got as bad as european countries.
But you may have to be willing to take whatever work you can find and it may be very low paying. Wages are not high in Cyprus which is why Cypriots tend to have 2 or 3 jobs to make ends meet. This of course means that it has a knock on effect in that there are fewer jobs available out there.
So dont assume you will be able to walk into a well paid job.
As long as you do not have any unrealistic expectations maybe you will be ok.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, I dont want to fall out with you. I want to help you. You're obviously not happy with the UK and who can blame you. You wanna leave, live somewhere hot and sunny aqnd without the nanny state breathing down your neck. I suspect you dont have alot of money, so you need to find a country thats fairly cheap and where you'll have a good chance of getting work. You're obviously not a proffessional (thats not an insult, its an observation!), so you need to find something that you can do, build up and graft at!?
> 
> Your timing aint good, what with the recession hitting everywhere! Anything other than Europe is gonna require visa and grief, so yes, with all your questions you've narrowed it down to Cyprus or Spain! Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe and there are a lot of manual workers out of work, so maybe Cyprus is the better choice for now??
> 
> ...


if u read wot i wrote money is not a issue i plenty of money


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

i know wot iam doing wen i come out iam not worried to find a job i will find 1 i know wot to do all i want is reply to the question do other member get this when they wirte to ask questions saying things like i dont think u got money thanks xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> i know wot iam doing wen i come out iam not worried to find a job i will find 1 i know wot to do all i want is reply to the question do other member get this when they wirte to ask questions saying things like i dont think u got money thanks xxx


Most people say they dont have much more money, or they say they have a pension of XXX and will that be enough...? Money matters, lack of it isnt an insult, most of us are struggling. My husband has to work in the UK to work, cos there are no jobs here and we havent got enough money for him not to work. If he gave up his job tomorrow and came over here, we'd last about 3 weeks and then have no money left! 

As for your question about property, you go out there, pop in and see the agent, the agent arranges for you to look at properties in your price range (rental or buy) and if you like it, you sign the contract, pay the deposit and a month, or two months rent (depends on agent and landlord) and agree a date to move in, could be a few days or a few weeks after that!

Jo xxx


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Most people say they dont have much more money, or they say they have a pension of XXX and will that be enough...? Money matters, lack of it isnt an insult, most of us are struggling. My husband has to work in the UK to work, cos there are no jobs here and we havent got enough money for him not to work. If he gave up his job tomorrow and came over here, we'd last about 3 weeks and then have no money left!
> 
> As for your question about property, you go out there, pop in and see the agent, the agent arranges for you to look at properties in your price range (rental or buy) and if you like it, you sign the contract, pay the deposit and a month, or two months rent (depends on agent and landlord) and agree a date to move in, could be a few days or a few weeks after that!
> 
> Jo xxx


iam 37 so no pension and i got money and iam the sort of person that can duck and dive if need be


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish you all the best francisbl. Although I think you are leading us on you have made me smile. Maybe I'm wrong I don't know but thanks for it anyway. I, for one will be interested to know how you get on.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Chica said:


> I wish you all the best francisbl. Although I think you are leading us on you have made me smile. Maybe I'm wrong I don't know but thanks for it anyway. I, for one will be interested to know how you get on.


y u think that wot u think i just sit here thinking things up i a bit more of a live than that 
lane:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

francisbl said:


> y u think that wot u think i just sit here thinking things up i a bit more of a live than that
> lane:


Good! I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

hi 
if you have money and you are planning to go to cyprus then i suggest you think of a buisiness that you can set up yourself. I have just returned to the uk after working full time for 5 years . The only reason i was there was because i went to set up my buisiness. The main thing you should remember if you have no money in cyprus then your on your own and the unemployment that you pay into over there i not the same as the uk.
Wish you all the best and believe me youll need it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> iam 37 so no pension and i got money and iam the sort of person that can duck and dive if need be


You need to aware that the Government are cracking down hard on duckers and divers if they are caught. If you are working and not paying social insurance you can end up in prison. The social insurance office dont mess about once they get their claws in you, they are worse even than the taxman. Believe me there are enough people out here who are fed up with paying high social insurance while other are defrauding the government that they will report anyone who they know is 'ducking and diving'


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You need to aware that the Government are cracking down hard on duckers and divers if they are caught. If you are working and not paying social insurance you can end up in prison. The social insurance office dont mess about once they get their claws in you, they are worse even than the taxman. Believe me there are enough people out here who are fed up with paying high social insurance while other are defrauding the government that they will report anyone who they know is 'ducking and diving'


i ment i can put my hands to anything i will do every thing legal i have friends that live in cyprus so iam in contact all the time with on wots happening 
thanks any way :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> i ment i can put my hands to anything i will do every thing legal i have friends that live in cyprus so iam in contact all the time with on wots happening
> thanks any way :clap2:


Thats good to hear francis as there are far too many Brits defrauding the Cyprus government and they are cracking down.
So many people doing 'property managment' cleaning apartemnts and villas and looking after pools and not declaring thier earnings. When the government catches up with them they will find themselves with huge tax and social insurance bills.
Lets hope they have been putting enough aside in a bank account to cover these bills or they will find themsleves locked up


----------

